# 64-bit BOINC manager



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

I figured I should make a thread dedicated to this since it seems to be a little known fact. Those of you running 64-bit systems should consider ditching the WCG manger and get the 64-bit BOINC manager here. It works a bit faster, but the only thing is it doesn't start up when the system does, even when told to (at least for me). I fixed that by dragging boincmgr to my startup folder. You can still use it to work for TPU, it won't change anything but your point value.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard it runs about 10% faster, is this an accurate figure?


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know. Obviously there is a great deal of room for variation here. Every work unit is different, and the applications are very different (obviously... one deals with growing rice and another deals with AIDS); however it's a no-brainer that 64-bit is faster than 32-bit, so it's not like making the switch will _hurt_ you any...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't switch yet, all of my comps are running 32-bit XP.  If I can get a 64-bit copy of Vista or XP (the wireless drivers for my Zotac board don't work in Server 2008 or R2, and wireless is the only way I can get internet on it) I will switch, but I'm not optimistic on when that will happen


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would you run 32-bit on a processor that supports 64-bit, espically when you have 4GB ram? I ran 64-bit back when I had 2x1gb ddr2 533...


----------

